# pendrive



## krolaina

Hola!:

¿La palabra "pendrive" (memoria USB) la hemos "adoptado" en español?.

¿Cómo lo llamáis?.
Lo pregunto porque yo siempre he dicho "pendrive" o..."pinza". Y todo el mundo me mira mal cuando digo "lo voy a meter en la pinza".

¿Qué opináis?

Gracias.


----------



## Cecilio

Yo he oído decir "lápiz" para referirse a ese objeto, y también otros nombres que ahora no recuerdo. Yo suelo utilizar la palabra "pen-drive".


----------



## Betildus

krolaina said:


> Hola!:
> 
> ¿La palabra "pendrive" (memoria USB) la hemos "adoptado" en español?.
> 
> ¿Cómo lo llamáis?.
> Lo pregunto porque yo siempre he dicho "pendrive" o..."pinza". Y todo el mundo me mira mal cuando digo "lo voy a meter en la pinza".
> 
> ¿Qué opináis?
> 
> Gracias.


Hola krolaina:
Por estas tierras usamos y lo llamamos pendrive.

Saludos


----------



## hosec

Habitualmente digo "memoria" o "memoria externa". También he oído "pendrive", "memoria usb" y "lápiz de memoria".

Saludos.


----------



## krolaina

Gracias chicos. Así que lo de "pinza"...nada, de dónde lo habré sacado?


----------



## bb008

hosec said:


> Habitualmente digo "memoria" o "memoria externa". También he oído "pendrive", "memoria usb" y "lápiz de memoria".
> 
> Saludos.


 
Hola:

Yo le digo pendrive, pero ahora que hosec dice eso de memoria, tengo una amiga que le dice memory...


----------



## Farro

También se le llama "el pincho" (al menos en algunos ambientes universitarios)


----------



## krolaina

Muchas gracias. No volveré a utilizar lo de "pinza". Sí, se me debió ir...¡es que no son horas!


----------



## Alexis Advance

Yo le digo "pendrive". Creo que es lo más común.


----------



## hartadelnick

jajjaja!
yo también lo llamo "pincho", y así lo llaman en la universidad, aunque también lo llamo "pen" y "memory stick"... contaminaciones varias


----------



## mirx

En México es "memoria USB", o "memoria porátil".

Nada de pendrive. Si quieres sonar fresa dices "memory stick", y eso no estoy seguro de haberlo oído en algún mexicano.


----------



## sabrinita85

Yo también lo llamo 'pincho'.


----------



## JABON

Hola a todos:
A ese dispositivo aquí en el ambiente universitario salvadoreño se usa memoria usb, memoria flash, memory stick, flash o simplemente memoria.
Saludos


----------



## Argónida

¡Buena pregunta, Krolaina! En mi trabajo nos hemos pasado horas debatiendo acerca de cómo demonios se llama el bicho en español, y todavía no hemos llegado a una conclusión satisfactoria. Entre las propuestas: *lápiz*, *pinganillo*, *pincho*, *memoria*, *pen*... Cada uno lo llamamos de una manera.


----------



## Namarne

Pendrive y lápiz de memoria es lo que más utilizo y he oído utilizar. 
(Por cierto, quizá lápiz de memoria podría valer como españolización.)


----------



## krolaina

mirx said:


> "memoria porátil".
> 
> Nada de pendrive. Si quieres sonar fresa dices "memory stick",


 
¿"Porátil?". Por favor,dime que te has comido la p de porTátil...
¿Sonar fresa? ¿Pijo?



sabrinita85 said:


> Yo también lo llamo 'pincho'.


 
Hola Sabri. ¿En italiano también "pincho"? 



Argónida said:


> En mi trabajo nos hemos pasado horas debatiendo acerca de cómo demonios se llama el bicho


 
Qué buena idea, Argo. Lo llamaré "bicho". 
Lo que está claro es que no puedo llamarlo "pinza", veo que soy la única paleta que lo llama así... glub!


----------



## mirx

> krolaina said:
> 
> 
> 
> ¿"Porátil?". Por favor,dime que te has comido la p de porTátil...
> ¿Sonar fresa? ¿Pijo?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Creo que más bien me comí la "t", y fresa si que creo que es pijo por lo que he leído.
> 
> Buenos días.
Click to expand...


----------



## aceituna

Para mí es el pincho, y en ambiente más formal, lápiz de memoria.


----------



## Jellby

De "pendrive", "pen", y de "pen", "penecillo".


----------



## sabrinita85

krolaina said:


> Hola Sabri. ¿En italiano también "pincho"?


Ay qué va 

Lo llamo pincho cuando hablo con españoles, aquí en León.


----------



## chics

Krol, Krol!!! ¡Yo también le llamo _pinza_!
Y en mi entorno lo entienden.


----------



## chics

hosec said:


> Habitualmente digo "memoria" o "memoria externa". También he oído "pendrive", "memoria usb" y "lápiz de memoria".


Pero eso es lo que escriben en la etiqueta... de manera informal, hablando, al principio oía algunos que la llamaban "usb", a falta de algo mejor, pero ahora nisiquiera... Yo oigo _lápiz _y _pinza_, pero más la segunda, porque si estás en un ambiente de oficina o despacho y pides _un lápiz_, aún en contexto puede dejar lugar a dudas. O aunque no, por si acaso.


----------



## bb008

chics said:


> Pero eso es lo que escriben en la etiqueta... de manera informal, hablando, al principio oía algunos que la llamaban "usb", a falta de algo mejor, pero ahora nisiquiera... Yo oigo _lápiz _y _pinza_, pero más la segunda, porque si estás en un ambiente de oficina o despacho y pides _un lápiz_, aún en contexto puede dejar lugar a dudas. O aunque no, por si acaso.


 
Yo me voy por pendrive, que las personas no tiene duda alguna de lo que le estas hablando o pidiendo, eso lo pongo en duda; si yo le digo a alguien en Venezuela, prestame un lápiz, traeme un lápiz, lo más seguro, es que me den ese artículo de oficina o escuela que hemos utilizado todos, ese de madera, grafito y borrita arriba, bueno ese mismo es lo que irían a buscar.

Y lo de pinza, peor, me traerían una pinza de cejas, una pinza de cabello, cualquier otra clase de pinza menos el pendrive.


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hola,

En Perú lo más común es simplemente *USB*, "voy a grabar la información en mi *USB*". *Memoria portátil* también se usa, pero mucho, mucho menos. *Memory stick* generalmente para las tarjetas de memoria que no se conectan, sino que ingresan totalmente dentro de cámaras digitales, por ejemplo.

Atentamente,


----------



## alexacohen

Lápiz de memoria, o lápiz a secas. Todos, más o menos, lo llevamos colgado del cuello como si fuera un collar.
(En mi trabajo, al menos.)


----------



## Alexis Advance

Una última cosa: ¿"El pendrive" o "La pendrive"?


----------



## Photographe

Creo que eso se presta para una confusión, pues USB es el nombre de la conexión. Así existe una infinidad de aparatos USB: impresoras, cámaras digitales, discos externos... pendrives, etc. Tal vez con una palabra anexa podría quedar mejor, como la traducción literal del modo francés de decirlo: *Llave USB*. 

Respecto al apelativo "Memory Stick", me parece que es un error importante, ya que es hablar de un producto específico tratando de referirnos a algo genérico, pues son muchas las variedades o formatos de tarjetas que usan cámaras y otros dispositivos portátiles; por citar las principales: Memory Stick, SD, XD, Compact Flash, MultiMedia Card, etc. Es como si a todos los cítricos yo quisiera llamarlos "limones".

Saludos.




ERASMO_GALENO said:


> Hola,
> 
> En Perú lo más común es simplemente *USB*, "voy a grabar la información en mi *USB*". *Memoria portátil* también se usa, pero mucho, mucho menos. *Memory stick* generalmente para las tarjetas de memoria que no se conectan, sino que ingresan totalmente dentro de cámaras digitales, por ejemplo.
> 
> Atentamente,


----------



## lacoba

En Colombia,

Lo estamos llamando:

-Memoria USB
-Memoria Extraible
- o simplemente una USB


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Hola Lacoba
y como lo llamaban antes, pent drive?


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Yo simplemente digo "llavero" o "llavero USB".



Photographe said:


> Respecto al apelativo "Memory Stick", me parece que es un error importante, ya que es hablar de un producto específico tratando de referirnos a algo genérico, pues son muchas las variedades o formatos de tarjetas que usan cámaras y otros dispositivos portátiles; por citar las principales: Memory Stick, SD, XD, Compact Flash, MultiMedia Card, etc. Es como si a todos los cítricos yo quisiera llamarlos "limones".
> 
> Saludos.



En efecto. "Memory Stick" es el nombre registrado de una familia de tarjetas propiedad de Sony.


----------



## Arkantos

La semana pasada me compré una "Pen Drive", y hasta ahora que me pregunto por qué le llaman así, sobre todo lo de "Pen", ni siquiera tiene forma de lapicera. Será Pen la abreviación de alguna palabra? Slang informático?

****
El inglés no está autorizado en este foro
Martine (Mod...)


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Hola Arkantos.
Disco de memoria , en forma de lapicero.
porque anteriormente venian en forma de lapicero, es decir, algo más pequeño pero traía incluso la pinsa para guindartelo en el bolsillo de la camisa...
actualmente son mucho mas pequeños, y no es necesario lo de la pinza, porque es obvio que se pueden llevar tranquilamente sin estorbar.


saludos y Bienvenido al Foro WR.


----------



## Arkantos

Lapicero de qué planeta? Igual me gusta el nombre Pen Drive. A ver si me consigues alguna imagen de tales antigüedades informáticas, creo que con eso dejaríamos zanjado el por qué del nombre.

Gracias por la bienvenida.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

bueno Arkantos, no me vas a negar que los pendrive, si tienen forma alargada, antes más que ahora, un lapicerito pues...
algo ancho, si es verdad, y de aqui del planeta tierra...


----------



## ryba

ROSANGELUS said:


> *los* pendrive





Arkantos said:


> *una* "Pen Drive"



¿Es femenino o masculino?
Creo que se oye mejor en masculino, pero como no soy nativo... puede que sea un calco de mi idioma...

Y bueno, si no me gusta lo de _memoria extraíble_, _USB_, ni _memoria USB_ (por las razones expuestas por Photographer), puedo usar la palabra pendrive sin correr el riesgo de que no me entiendan los que no hablan inglés? 

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Aviador

ryba said:


> ...¿puedo usar la palabra pendrive sin correr el riesgo de que no me entiendan los que no hablan inglés? ...



Hola, Ryba.

Por lo menos en Chile, sí. El anglisismo técnico _pendrive_ aquí se ha impuesto. Es un artículo de uso tan común y extendido que nadie tendrá la menor dificultad en saber de qué hablas. No me parece que exista aquí, en Chile, otra palabra para designarlo en el léxico del público en general.

Saludos.


----------



## RIU

ROSANGELUS said:


> Hola Arkantos.
> Disco de memoria , en forma de lapicero.
> porque anteriormente venian en forma de lapicero, es decir, algo más pequeño pero traía incluso la pinsa para guindartelo en el bolsillo de la camisa...
> actualmente son mucho mas pequeños, y no es necesario lo de la pinza, porque es obvio que se pueden llevar tranquilamente sin estorbar.
> 
> 
> saludos y Bienvenido al Foro WR.


 
En una empresa que visité lo llamaban pintalabios, por la forma de los primeros, supongo.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Ryba, para mi son masculinos.


----------



## ryba

Muchas gracias, Rosa y Aviador.



bb008 said:


> el pendrive.



Para BB también es masculino.


----------



## knuckleball_man

Mis amigos mexicanos siempre dicen "USB" o "memoria USB" pero nunca he oído "pendrive".  ¿Hablamos de lo que es llamado "Flash drive" en inglés, el aparato pequeño que se conecta a tu ordenador, y que tiene archivos y datos, verdad?


----------



## krolaina

knuckleball_man said:


> Mis amigos mexicanos siempre dicen "USB" o "memoria USB" pero nunca he oído "pendrive". ¿Hablamos de lo que es llamado "Flash drive" en inglés, el aparato pequeño que se conecta a tu ordenador, y que tiene archivos y datos, verdad?


 
Exactamente, Knuckleball_man 
Muchas gracias a todos por las multitudinarias aportaciones.


----------



## veruscio

Hola, krolaina.

En Buenos Aires, lo llamamos _pen drive_ (con pronunciación copiada del inglés: "pen draiv"). Me sorprende que en otros sitios lo llamen "lápiz". Para mí, se parece más a un enchufe...

Saludos.

Verónica


----------



## XiaoRoel

Yo le digo "memoria portátil", porque, además de no gustar de anglicismos, encuentro grosero el uso de una sílaba como _pen inicial_, que da lugar a juegos paronomásicos groseros que no me parecen de recibo si hablamos de cosas técnicas.


----------



## ManPaisa

Yo la llamo *memoria USB*


----------



## XiaoRoel

Sí también a veces uso esa expresión, pronunciando "usebé".


----------



## ManPaisa

XiaoRoel said:


> Sí también a veces uso esa expresión, pronunciando "usebé".


 
Yo lo pronuncio:  *uesebé.*


----------



## totor

Por estos pagos colonizados siempre pendrive, mouse, motherword, logic, software, etcétera.

Como excepción que confirma la regla: disco rígido.


----------



## Agró

Pues por aquí, cada vez más frecuentemente,... *pichorro *(!!!).


----------



## ToñoTorreón

totor said:


> Por estos pagos colonizados siempre pendrive, mouse, motherword, logic, software, etcétera.
> 
> Como excepción que confirma la regla: disco rígido.


 
Por acá decimos memoria USB, ratón o mouse (máus), tarjeta madre (si te refieres a motherboard), no sé a qué te refieras con logic, software (softgüer) y disco duro.


----------



## totor

ToñoTorreón said:


> Por acá decimos memoria USB, ratón o mouse (máus), tarjeta madre (si te refieres a motherboard), no sé a qué te refieras con logic, software (softgüer) y disco duro.



Tienes razón con motherboard, Toño. Cuando lo escribí me sonaba raro motherword  .

El logic es lo mismo que el motherboard: main logic board.

El software son los programas, todo lo que no es el hardware.

Disco duro y disco rígido es lo mismo.


----------



## park84

Memoria USB, no suelo llamarlo de otra manera.


----------



## Jmangeo

Namarne said:


> Pendrive y lápiz de memoria es lo que más utilizo y he oído utilizar.
> (Por cierto, quizá lápiz de memoria podría valer como españolización.)



Bueno "Lápiz de memoria" sonaría rarísimo en Perú y creo que en buena parte de Latinoamerica. "Memoria USB" o "Memoria portatil" es más común por estos lares si se trata de españolizaciones de _pendrive_.


----------



## ManPaisa

Jmangeo said:


> Bueno "Lápiz de memoria" sonaría rarísimo en Perú y creo que en buena parte de Latinoamerica. "Memoria USB" o "Memoria portatil" es más común por estos lares si se trata de españolizaciones de _pendrive_.


 
Estoy de acuerdo. Lo de _*lápiz*_ me parece engañoso ya que no esas memorias no escriben, ni tienen nada que ver con la escritura. Además, hoy en día tienen forma de todo y no sólo de lapiz.


----------



## Cabeza tuna

Aquí es Pendrive con la pronunciación correcta del ingles, memory stick se le llama solo al producto de Sony, a las memorias internas la gente le llama memoria, o por el tipo, "Usa SD", "Usa MMC, pero se ha vuelto común que estos aparatos sirvan para reproducir música por lo que la gente los llama MP3 (solo audio) MP4 (Tiene video).


----------



## jorgema

¿Y cómo pronuncian "pendrive" en España? ¿A la inglesa o con vocales españolas?

Lo de "lápiz" no creo que llegue a calar mucho en Perú, y "pendrive" se presta para hacer juegos de palabras con "pendejo", perdonando la palabra.
Me quedo con "memoria uesebe" o "uesebe" a secas.


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Siempre he oído *pendráiv*, *uesebé *y *pincho *(aunque en un día ñoño se queda en *discodurito*).


----------



## Valtiel

Por aquí (Cataluña) suele oírse _memoria, pen, USB, memoria USB, lápiz_ y, en ambientes estudiantiles aunque pocas veces, _pene_.  Otra prueba más, de las tantas, de que no es recomendable usar extranjerismos a la ligera, arbitrariamente, sin necesidad ni razón.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## ricardofelipe

El nombre de pendrive es porque lo podes guardar con las lapiceras en el bolsillo de la camisa, tenían incluso la tapita para prensar el bolsillo, como una lapicera.


----------



## Grux

Cuando empezaron a usarse yo vivía en Cataluña, ahora vivo en Extremadura, y tanto allí como aquí lo que más he oído siempre es "pendraiv", que es la denominación más específica. También he oído "pincho", que me parece más coloquial.

Si tengo que referirme a él en un lenguaje más formal yo lo llamo memoria USB, aunque este nombre no es muy específico porque también podría aplicarse a otras memorias más grandes que utilizan conexión USB.

PD: conociendo como se las gastan últimamente los de la RAE, no me extrañaría que dentro de poco aprobaran la palabra pendraif, o algo parecido.


----------



## jorgema

Grux said:


> PD: conociendo como se las gastan últimamente los de la RAE, no me extrañaría que dentro de poco aprobaran la palabra pendraif, o algo parecido.



Retomé el hilo justamente porque en un artículo de Javier Rodríguez Marcos, de El País, mencionaba que la palabra "pendrive" había sido objeto de un largo informe en la Academia, pero que aún seguía en cuarentena. Mi extrañeza y mi curiosidad (y mi ignorancia) me hicieron buscar la bendita palabreja, que no recordaba haber visto escrita en un contexto español (debo renovar mi biblioteca de autores españoles). En fin, que no supe lo que era un _'pendrive', 'pendrai', 'pendraif'_ o como quieran que lo pronuncien, hasta que recurrí a este bendito foro.


----------



## J.A.I.M.E.

Aviador said:


> Hola, Ryba.
> 
> Por lo menos en Chile, sí. El anglisismo técnico _pendrive_ aquí se ha impuesto. Es un artículo de uso tan común y extendido que nadie tendrá la menor dificultad en saber de qué hablas. No me parece que exista aquí, en Chile, otra palabra para designarlo en el léxico del público en general.
> 
> Saludos.


Hola compatriota:

La mayoría decimos "pendrive".
La minoría dice "usb".


----------



## HalloweenJr

krolaina said:


> Hola!:
> 
> ¿La palabra "pendrive" (memoria USB) la hemos "adoptado" en español?.
> 
> ¿Cómo lo llamáis?.
> Lo pregunto porque yo siempre he dicho "pendrive" o..."pinza". Y todo el mundo me mira mal cuando digo "lo voy a meter en la pinza".
> 
> ¿Qué opináis?
> 
> Gracias.


 
Creo que se están olvidando que también está preguntando si la palabra _*pendrive*_ la hemos adaptado a nuestro idioma.

 Pues, si buscas en los diccionarios como RAE o cualquier otro que sea de confianza nunca lo vas a conseguir; por lo que no está adaptada al español. En cuanto a lo del nombre, tiene muchos, a nombrar:

-_USB:_ se trata de una sigla en inglés que significa *Universal Serial Bus *(Bus Universal en Serie).

-_Pendrive_

_-USB Flash Drive _(Unidad USB)

_-USB Memory_ (Memoria USB)

Espero que te sirva.


----------



## HalloweenJr

¡Ah! Y también le puedes decir _Unidad de almacenamiento masivo USB._


----------



## campem

Yo lo llamo 'llave' (abre y cierra información), originalmente llave de memoria, pero el contexto permite abreviar. Una amiga mía italiana me dijo que también lo llama llave (_chiave_ para ella claro). A alguna gente del trabajo le he oído decir el 'pen' para así evitar la terminación anglo de la palabra.


----------



## ErOtto

HalloweenJr said:


> ¡Ah! Y también le puedes decir _Unidad de almacenamiento masivo USB._



Esa explicación es algo ambigua, puesto que un disco duro externo conectado a través de USB *no* es un pen/lápiz/llave/etc. ... pero *sí *una unidad de almacenamiento masivo USB.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Teléfonica ofrece en una de sus promociones una conexión a Internet que funciona con un "*lápiz óptico*". Es otra posibilidad, también idiomática en español.
P.S.: me informan los que usan estos periféricos que en lo coloquial los llaman "*pinchos*".


----------



## torrebruno

"Lápiz óptico", guau, se superan; ni es lápiz ni es óptico.


----------



## Vampiro

torrebruno said:


> "Lápiz óptico", guau, se superan; ni es lápiz ni es óptico.


La imaginación al poder.
He visto con forma y función de lápiz (además de almacenar memoria), pero definitivamente no es óptico, eso es una burrada monumental.
No voy a leerme todo el hilo, sería un plomazo, pero por si sirve de algo acá lo usual es "pendrive" y en menor medida he escuchado también "memoria portátil".
Saludos.
_


----------



## Víctor Pérez

El lápiz óptico es un instrumento para escribir o dibujar sobre algunas pantallas sensibles o, por extensión, para usar como punteros sobre teclas virtuales. 

El término que yo suelo usar, además del de _pendrive_, es el de *lápiz de memoria*.


----------



## Vampiro

Víctor Pérez said:


> El lápiz óptico es un instrumento para escribir o dibujar sobre algunas pantallas sensibles o, por extensión, para usar como punteros sobre teclas virtuales.


Aaaaaahhh!!... poderosa magia de hombre blanco.
_


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Vampiro said:


> Aaaaaahhh!!... poderosa magia de hombre blanco.
> _



Lo siento, pero tanto como si te gusta como si no, así es como los fabricantes le llaman, al menos por aquí.


----------



## Vampiro

Víctor Pérez said:


> Lo siento, pero tanto como si te gusta como si no, así es como los fabricantes le llaman, al menos por aquí.


La verdad es que me es inverosímil, digo, indiferente.
Supongo que acá se llaman igual o de manera muy similar.
Se prestó a confusión por como lo describieron: un dispositivo USB para tener acceso remoto a Internet.  Pero evidentemente se trata de otra cosa.
_


----------



## Kurhoe

Aquí en Chile, le decimos - tanto la gente como casas comerciales - pendrive, para nosotros la memoria externa sería la targeta SD o los discos duros externos.
Y al USB se le llama a la entrada


----------



## samuel1000

lacoba said:


> En Colombia:
> 
> -*Memoria USB*
> -Memoria Extraible
> - o simplemente una *USB *



Jamás he escuchado o dicho memoria extraible.


----------

